# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Diễn đàn CNCProVN mở đấu giá, chào bán 04 vị trí banner liên kết quảng cáo

## CNC PRO

Diễn đàn CNCProVN mở đấu giá, chào bán 04 vị trí banner liên kết quảng cáo trên diễn đàn.

BQT xin thông báo, mở đấu giá 04 vị trí quảng cáo ngay dưới banner diễn đàn (như mẫu, các bạn lướt qua các trang để xem trực quan hơn). Các đơn vị banner này sẽ:
- Có kích thước 240x120px
- Có thể kết hợp nhiều banner thành một. VD: 480x120px (ghép 2), 720x120px (ghép 3) và lớn nhất là 960x120px (ghép 4).
- Mỗi đơn vị sẽ được hiển thị ngay dưới banner diễn đàn (như mẫu) ở tất cả các trang (trừ trang chính diễn đàn) và ở thanh liên kết phụ (SideBar)
- Đơn vị quảng cáo sẽ được tính từ trái qua phải, từ trên xuống dưới (theo thống kê mức tối ưu cho khã năng hiển thị từ cao xuống thấp).
- Việc mua & chọn vị trí quảng cáo sẽ thông qua hình thức đấu gia với mức khởi điểm.
- Người tham gia có thể đấu cùng lúc để giành nhiều vị trí (sẽ có hướng dẫn cụ thể) cho cho các banner lớn hơn hoặc đặt nhiều banner cùng lúc.
- Các banner mẫu dưới bài viết, cuối trang đều không được mở. BQT sẽ xem xét và có thông báo mới nếu có thay đổi.

*Nội dung đấu giá:*
- Thời điểm bắt đầu ngay khi chủ đề được viết và kết thúc vào hết này *26/05/2018* căn cứ theo giờ hiển thị trên bài viết của diễn đàn. Thời gian khá dài vì có một số đơn vị muốn đặt banner không thường xuyên tham gia.
- Mỗi người tham gia, có thể đấu giá cùng lúc cho nhiều banner khác nhau. Cách thức sẽ được hướng dẫn bên dưới.
- Vì có một số trường hợp, diễn đàn chặn bài viết tự động vì có dấu hiệu nào đó (BQT hoàn toàn không mong muốn), các bạn có thể tạo bài viết mới để ra giá. Bài viết chờ kiểm duyệt sẽ không được công nhận & bị xóa.
- Giá khởi điểm là *2,000,000vnd* (hai triệu vnd) cho việc đặt banner trên diễn đàn *01 năm*. Tại các vị trí mà người tham gia thắng được.
- Vị trí ưu tiên là từ trái qua phải (đồng thời cho sidebar là từ trên xuống dưới).
- Bước giá là bội số của 10,000vnd (mười nghìn vnd). Tức là mức giá đưa ra phải chia tròn cho *10,000vnd*.
- Sau thời gian đấu giá, BQT sẽ chốt danh sách người thắng & gởi thông tin theo danh sách. Các bạn sẽ thanh toán vào ngày 28/05, nếu sau 2 ngày các bạn vẫn chưa thanh toán thì sẽ được cập nhật cho người kế tiếp. Nếu vẫn chưa hoàn thành. BQT vẫn sẽ khóa danh sách vào ngày 31/05.
- Banner được đặt, ngay sau khi BQT tuyên bố người thắng cuộc & chốt danh sách người đã thanh toán. Thời gian chính thức được công nhận đặt banner là *01/06/2018 đến 01/06/2019*.
- Nội dung banner là đơn vị kinh doanh hoặc không phải đơn vị kinh doanh đều được (homebage). Trang mục tiêu có nội dung giới thiệu hoặc kinh doanh về khoa học, kỹ thuật, máy móc, thiết bị.

*Cách thức đấu giá.*
1. Bài đầu tiên, gồm có thông tin liên lạc & giá. 
2. Các bài sau chỉ cần có giá phù hợp.
3. Với các trường hợp muốn đấu để giành nhiều vị trí thì cho cùng lúc nhiều giá.
_VD:
- 2400K-2300K-2200K-2100K. được hiểu là đấu giá cho 4 vị trí khác nhau, với mức giá là 2400K/2300K/2200K/2100K
- Hoặc 2400Kx4 được hiểu là muốn đấu giá cho 4 vị trí, 2400K cho mỗi vị trí.
- Hoặc 10000K cho tất cả được hiểu là 2500K cho mỗi vị trí.
- Khi tham gia nhiều vị trí, có thể các bạn sẽ trúng giá được một hoặc tất cả các vị trí. Tùy theo múc giá mà bạn và các bạn cùng tham gia khác đưa ra.
VD:
- A: 2400K/2300K/2200K/2100K
- B: 2310K.
Kết thúc: A sẽ được các vị trí 1, 3, 4. B sẽ được vị trí 2._

Sau phiên đấu giá, các bạn sẽ nhận được thông tin người phụ trách tài chính diễn đàn. Và tiến hành thanh toán như đã nêu ở trên.
Các bạn có thể tự thỏa thuận để nhượng lại vị trí cho các bạn tham gia khác nếu muốn.

Trân trọng cảm ơn các bạn đã quan tâm theo dõi.


Liên kết đến chủ đề cũ hơn về banner diễn đàn
- http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/97...-tren-dien-dan
- http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/99...-ket-quang-cao

----------

biết tuốt, khoa.address

----------


## sơn phan

Phan Nhựt Sơn - dt liên lạc 0906688884
giá:
0k/2200k/2200/0k

----------

huanpt

----------


## Luyến

Đỗ Ngọc Luyến -☎️ 0987 302460 
2400k/2300k/2250k/2100k 

Hehe làm như vậy cho đỡ sai luật

----------

huanpt

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Phan Nhựt Sơn - dt liên lạc 0906688884
> giá:
> 0k/2200k/2200/0k


nhà giàu lên sàn rồi. cố làm cái banner cho bán được nhiều hen anh.;V

----------


## sơn phan

2500k x 2 he he

----------


## thucncvt

Bắt đầu đấu giá rồi ,lâu quá bận không vào D Đ
  Đỗ Văn Thư  2300k    sdt 0909112460 , em nhỏ lẻ  đặt 1 cái hehehe.

----------


## namsonlaser

Namson Laser - 0938 892 801
Giá: 2990K

----------


## ducmoctx

Chử Đức Mộc – 0939.256.266
2800K/2700K/2600K/2500K

----------


## sơn phan

2900 x 2 mua lun

----------


## ducmoctx

Chử Đức Mộc – 0939.256.266
3500K/3500K/3000K/3000K

----------


## sơn phan

ok 1 mình bác thầu hết lun đi, khỏi giành

----------


## ducmoctx

Các bác chọn bên nào

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> ok 1 mình bác thầu hết lun đi, khỏi giành


Nhà giàu nay bị yếu ùi. Nói chứ ko nhiều cũng nên làm 1 bảng trên này đi anh ơi. Không được 2 thì được 1.  :Smile: .

----------


## CNC PRO

Tạm tổng kết:
1. ducmoctx 3500K/3500K/3000K/3000K
2. sơn phan 2900 x 2 mua lun
3.....

----------


## thucncvt

Năm nay kết thúc vào 12 giờ đêm nên không kịp đấu giá .,bác nào có thể để lại cho em 1 suất không , em đăng ký luôn, Thank

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
Diễn đàn đã nhận được khoảng thanh toán từ *ducmoctx* cho cả 04 vị trí.

Rất cảm ơn các bạn đã quan tâm, tham gia ủng hộ sự phát triển của diễn đàn!

----------

